# 811 Updating Program Menus?



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I was a DISH subscriber for years......and cannot hardly remember my Receivers Updating the Programming when I turned them on - - - only IF I re-booted them; they updated the Programming while they were OFF during the night and I never had to be WAIT after turning on my TV.

I returned to DISH about 6 months ago and had the 811 installed and it quite often ( 2 out of the last 3 days) updates the programming as soon as I turn it on.
What's up with this? WHY don't they update the programming during the OFF time like they used to?

TKS Michael


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Michael,

Are you saying that you are placing your unit in standby during the evening and the next day you get the downloading programming guide status screen? The 811 should be updating your guide when it is standby mode. I place my unit in standby ever night and I rarely get the guide screen. 

I would try a soft reboot and a hard reboot and see if this clears up your issue. 

Soft Reboot- 
Hold down the power button and count to 15. 

Hard Reboot- 
Place unit in standby 
pull the power cord. 
Wait a few minutes
Plug the power cord back in. 

FYI, the Dish 811 holds 44 hours worth of guide information. If you are leaving your 811 on at night the guide data will not be updated and you will see this status guide screen when it reaches a certain point where the 811 feels it needs to refresh the guide.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I've seen what you describe if your unit has entered into the "no info" condition.

A reboot/reset will clear up this problem (but be careful not to trigger the no info condition again by steering clear of the channel up/down buttons on your remote).

Be sure to power down each night as Ron suggested.

By the way NO INFO has been present on the 811 for much longer than 6 months, so this could explain why you are seeing this after you returned to Dish - and I think I remember you saying something about having recently ran into this bug.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I always turn my DISH Receiver OFF at night - that is why I posted this query, because in olden Dishy Days - they always updated the Programming at night while my unit was OFF. BUT lately, I Turn it ON, and it puts me on Standby while it Updates the Programming????
Did it 2-3 times last week - but - has not done it now for maybe a week or so.

TKS Michael


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I put my 811 in standby every night also. More often than not, when I bring it out of standby to watch, I have to wait until it downloads the EPG information.
Occasionally, when I go to the EPG while watching, it will also go to the "downloading program guide...please wait."
Also, and also occasionally, when coming out of standby to watch, the 811 will go to the 1-of-5...etc...Satellite screen, and then the downloading program guide screen.
I've always put the 811 in standby at night, and it has always done this.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep, what you both have described is one of the symptoms of the "No Info" bug.

If you put the unit in standby at night it will download normally at night.

However, if the 811 has hit the "no info" bug, it will download the guide on occasion when you view the EPG or when you power it on out of standby.

First step: reboot your receiver.

Second step: avoid using channel up and channel down buttons on your remote control. This will help avoid running into "no info".

Hopefully the 811 team will have no info squashed next month. I guess this was a bear of a bug for them to fix, since it's taken Dish over 6 months to remediate (well distribute it to the end users at least).


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

cyberized said:


> I was a DISH subscriber for years......and cannot hardly remember my Receivers Updating the Programming when I turned them on - - - only IF I re-booted them; they updated the Programming while they were OFF during the night and I never had to be WAIT after turning on my TV.
> 
> I returned to DISH about 6 months ago and had the 811 installed and it quite often ( 2 out of the last 3 days) updates the programming as soon as I turn it on.
> What's up with this? WHY don't they update the programming during the OFF time like they used to?
> ...


Merry Xmas, and welcome to the WONDERFUl world of the 811. It's the nature of the beast. Either learn to live with it or get very vocal and try to convince E* to swap it for the newer 411.

(Surgeon General's Warning: New receivers from E* have a terrible track record regarding bugs that are seldom acknowledged in a timely fashion and need to be painfully and slowly wringed out---without compensation---by early adoptors.)


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Another tip is to not leave the 811 on an OTA channel overnight.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I've seen the 811 do that (have to aquire signal) when it's first turned on since I got my first one over 18 months ago. I solved that problem by simply never turning it off anymore.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

NOQCU.. by turning it off are you saying actually removing power to it or never putting it in standby. A while back I did some playing around to try and figure out caused a guide not to be updated and here is what I found.

1) Leaving your 811 on all the time does not give your 811 a way to update the guide and from time to time you will get the updating guide dialog.

2) Leaving it on OTA and placing the unit in standbye did not effect my 811 and the way it updates. 

3) If you leave the unit on for about 8 hours and then go forward in the guide to the end it seems to trigger a guide update.

I am really puzzled by the people that are getting this type of behavior whenever you take the 811 from standby to on mode. If you actually turn the 811 off and then turn it on (Not On->StandBy->On), you will get the guide update screen this is the nature of the beast. 

If you are keeping you 811 on 24 seven and you are not getting guide updates, I am really suprised and curious how your 811 is getting updated. Maybe something has been added in the code base that I am not aware of. Going to have to try this again.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Technically it's standby but most people consider that off. 

As far as updating the guide, If I want to use the guide it will update when the guide button is pressed. However I usually just use the browse function because I have no need to care what is on at a later time other than the next program.
The browse function is always current.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That makes sense and definitely matches my experiences in terms of guide updates. Still baffeled by people that are placing the units in standby and still seeing the guide update screen. Only time I see if is if I run into the "No Info" or when I was installing my Dish1000 and doing check switches and hard reboots. Other than that never see it. I almost wonder if some are seeing this all the time that it might be tied to not getting on of the EPG streams.


----------

